# Sprayer tip size?



## poolecw (Sep 12, 2008)

What tip size recommendations do you guys have for spraying trimwork and interior doors? I'll be using Oil based Pro Enamal from SW.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

If you are going to spray trim with oil, and you are not sure what tip to use, it may be wise not to spray.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Im going to assume you mean Pro Classic from Sherwin and not their Pro Industrial Enamel. 310 Fine Finish would be my suggestion, but an even bigger suggestion would be to not use oil. I've sprayed both their Pro Classic waterbourne their all surface latex enamel on cabinetry just fine. If you're set on using the oil, it lays down so well i'd probably just brush it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

May be the next how to will be How to clean a spray tip. You might get lucky and get a peek at the tip size. Just hope it will be the right size for doors!:whistling2:


----------



## poolecw (Sep 12, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> If you are going to spray trim with oil, and you are not sure what tip to use, it may be wise not to spray.


 
I worked for a painter while working my way through college, but I have no experience spraying. I thought I'd give it a whirl before priming and putting on two coats by brush. I'm doing my own new construction and thought I might be able to save a little time...at least spraying primer and first coat before installing...


----------



## cullybear (Mar 10, 2008)

*Pro Classic water base*

You might want to prime first but I wouldnt spray first coat. You have to caulk and fill nail holes and sand the filler which needs to be primed so it wont flash through. I also would recomend waterbase product,it is easier to spray,dries quickly so you can put 2 coats on in 1 day and doesnt yellow


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

poolecw said:


> I worked for a painter while working my way through college, but I have no experience spraying. I thought I'd give it a whirl before priming and putting on two coats by brush. I'm doing my own new construction and thought I might be able to save a little time...at least spraying primer and first coat before installing...


If you are not skilled at spraying, starting with spraying oil will be difficult. Starting out spraying oil on_ trim_ may turn into a mess.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

cullybear said:


> You might want to prime first but I wouldnt spray first coat. You have to caulk and fill nail holes and sand the filler which needs to be primed so it wont flash through. I also would recomend waterbase product,it is easier to spray,dries quickly so you can put 2 coats on in 1 day and doesnt yellow


What?? We always spray primer, sand and 1st coat before instalation. Caulk, fill nail holes with no shrink hit lightly with sanding sponge, finish paint. All latex!


----------



## cullybear (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you spray or brush the final coat?


----------



## Charles (Jul 1, 2008)

When we spray oil based paints on trim, we only use a fine finish tips. You can use a new 209 standard tip, but it must be new. The fine finsh tip leaves a really nice finish. If your using latex, a 211 is nice for time. The tip won't leave a nice job though, the guy spraying it and proper prep prior will.


----------



## AirlessUSA (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd use a 411... bigger spray pattern. If you want to cover more area in one stroke that is. For smaller work though like trim I'd go with something smaller than a 411. Just my 2 cents. :thumbup:


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

If everything in the room is masked off I use a 413.

311 for small jobs or limited masking.

Never had any interest in going smaller.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

In the past i used to use a 211 for casings and a 311 for doors. These days i like to use a graco FF 310


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been using the 315 double atomizing tips lately for fine finish work. They really work great.


----------

